# Hurricane Irma!!



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2017)

Well I haven't been on the forum much the last couple of days, cause as most of you know this hurricane is bearing down on us here in Florida.

I've been thru a bunch of hurricanes since moving to FL in 1970, but never had one this strong before.

And it seems to be headed straight for us, east coast, west coast or the center of the State, we all are going to be affected.

Right now there is no water or non perishable food in the grocery stores. Most of the gas stations are out of gas.

I have plenty of water & food. A generator, and several cans of gas. But if this thing hits us full strength, I won't have a house.

I have been trimming all the trees around the house & moving everything in my shed, or tying it down.

The Lang is going to have to stay where it is. If this hurricane moves that, then the house will be gone too.

The last models show it moving to the east a bit which would spare me, but Rick (Nepas) is right on the east coast in a 5th wheel.

I wonder if he will just hook it up & take it out of the State.

Anyhow, it's not going to get here for a couple more days, so hopefully it will bend more to the east & just go out into the Atlantic!

I may not be on for a while after it hits, cause I'm sure we won't have electricity for several days or even weeks.

Wish Judy & I good luck guys & I hope all of us SMF'ers in FL come out of this OK.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2017)

You are in good graces my friend...   Not sure about Rick.... He's moving to Germany...  LOL ...


----------



## okie362 (Sep 6, 2017)

You and Judy will be in our thoughts and prayers!

Sounds like you have decided against bailing out and I completely understand and respect that decision.  I'm sure you have battened down the hatches as much as possible but don't forget personal protection as well.  These events seem to bring out the very best and the very wort in humankind.

Keep your head down and your powder dry and if there is anything we can do just let us know.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Sep 6, 2017)

Praying for y'all!


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of luck to the both of you, stay safe.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2017)

Be safe.  I cant imagine what must be going through your head.

I know Rick is headed to GA.


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2017)

Every one on the east coast may feel some of it,I hope and pray everyone stays safe,I have family not far from you Al God Bless

Richie


----------



## gary s (Sep 6, 2017)

Thoughts and Prayers are with you Al and the rest of the folks the Hurricane  affects. Stay safe my friend.

My son who lives in Houston dodged the bullet his house didn't get flooded.

Thinking of everyone in its path

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2017)

Al, you and Judy stay safe, be smart.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and all the SMF'ers in Florida.  Little miracles can add up to big ones. 

An aunt of mine in Spring, TX, a Houston suburb, had no damage or flooding.  Little miracles.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 6, 2017)

Good luck Al and all SMF fellows in the path of Irma.

I've been thru hurricanes twice (while travelling) and is a scary experience.

Hope this b-tch Irma loses some strength before it gets to you.


----------



## sundown farms (Sep 6, 2017)

As you made it through all the storms that have hit Florida since 1970 you know what you are doing. I grew up 14 miles from the coast in the Mobile AL area and know all too well that knowing what to do can keep one alive but does not make it any easier. This is my first day back at work here in Houston. We were blessed to have no damage at our house but all around us flooded. As a teenager, I and family held on when Camille, a Catagory 6, hit the MS coast about 30 miles away. Hunker down as we say here in TX. That Lang will be waiting for its first cook after the storm to get everything back to normal. That is what we are focused on here in Houston...getting back to normal, even if it is a little different.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 6, 2017)

We got a email from corporate today that we will shut down work Saturday, Sunday, and Monday .. so if the smoker is still there, may have to smoke a bunch again .. for all the neighbors I suppose .. we been here in Tampa Bay since 83, we had a gig one that came through east of us , affected Lakeland, Orlando area pretty bad .. we just got a new roof about a year and a half ago and code was to renail the entire deck with longer nails...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2017)

Thoughts & Prayers from the Bear Family to Al, Judy, and all you guys down there blocking for us.

Hang on there Gang!!

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of luck to you and everyone that may be affected. Prayers out to you all.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 6, 2017)

Of course in our prayers and thoughts. Hope it gets back to normal soon and you still have a house and the lang. [emoji]128587[/emoji]


----------



## meatallica (Sep 6, 2017)

Hope you stay safe and God bless


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hang in there Al! Set your storm jib, batten down the hatches and throw out your sea anchor!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 6, 2017)

Praying that you all will be safe in this storm.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of luck and prayers going out to you and yours Al.
Same goes to all the people I know in Florida,which is quite a few counting people online like Al, Griz, Nepas.
Stay safe.

I've been through Ivan and Katrina, and did not come out unscathed.
My advice is to leave, get the hell out of Dodge and come back when the power comes back on.
But too many can't or refuse to, and I understand all too well.
I send my wife and kids North to stay with family, but I stay to clean up, rebuild and protect my property and the neighborhood.


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of luck with everything Al,and others who are there. I would personally head for the hills but you gotta do what you gotta do....


----------



## cksteele (Sep 6, 2017)

stay safe Al lets hope that storm changes course  for you and all the smf fla  guys and gals  !!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of wishes for all of you guys in Florida. I know all my in-laws there are bailing out of the Keys, Ft. Meyer and Naples.. From their prospective, It's easier to return to the damage than survive it.. 

I live in a disaster-free area of the country for the most part but I have experienced a direct hit from a typhoon in Okinawa. Given the chance, I would have gone to Tokyo..


----------



## cornman (Sep 6, 2017)

You're a class act Al.  Praying for you and everyone in the path of this storm.  Stay safe!


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 6, 2017)

I never ran from a storm....until Katrina!  That beast heading straight for New Orleans with 175+ winds, like you said, my house would be gone!  We ran and came back after the storm and then when the levees broke, we left again.  Came back two weeks later when power and water were restored.  Stay safe y'all!

Mike


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 6, 2017)

Poor people in southern Florida.. it's gonna smash the heck out of that area. They really say get out now.. it's gonna hit Sunday..



Early in the morning on August 29, 2005, Hurricane Katrina struck the Gulf Coast of the United States. When the storm made landfall, it had a Category 3 rating on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Scale–it brought sustained winds of 100–140 miles per hour–and stretched some 400 miles across. 

Bummer.. sad for those there.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 6, 2017)

Sending out prayers that you and Miss Judy and all the other members and their families stay safe Al.

Too bad you all can't haul ass out of there nut I know sometimes that just isn't an option.

So take extra care that you folk come out of this ok.  Like Okie said there's always a few lowlifes looking to profit from a disaster.  Watch your back.

Talk to you when the power comes back on.

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2017)

Keep your head up Al and all other Floridians. I hope she weakens before landfall. Stay safe, and keep us informed when it's convenient. 

Chris


----------



## shoebe (Sep 7, 2017)

Be smart, be safe and good luck


----------



## tallbm (Sep 7, 2017)

I wish you, your family, and everyone in the path of Irma the best of luck.  I hope the folks of FL pull together like those in Houston and the rest of TX (and our La neighbors) have been pulling together for dealing with Harvey.

If you have time, smoking some jerky of any kind may help if you or anyone else needs some longer lasting food in a pinch over the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 7, 2017)

Sending prayers to all Florida residents.  You and Judy stay safe.
We'll be waiting anxiously for your updates.

Walt.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 7, 2017)

Stay safe Al and Judy. You Floridians are some tough cookies.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 7, 2017)

I wish you the best.  My sister and her husband moved to Miami (Kendall) two weeks before Andrew. I went to visit in December, and as my sister said, it looked like a war zone, only without burn marks. Buildings were torn open and apart, there were craters where there used to be trees, and cars were smashed by flying debris like roof tiles.

We took Highway 1 to Homestead. Some neighborhoods were simply gone. There were streets and driveways and lawns but not a trace of any house or tree or even a bush. Mile after mile of freeway fence posts were all bent flat and the mesh was all gone - where did it all wind up?

A Dunkin Donuts shop was badly damaged and the sign said Dun in Donuts which my sister said described the situation. She said it was a hell of an introduction to Miami, but if they had moved there after the storm it would have been impossible to find a place to live.

Edited to add, I'm watching for it on the national radar loop but it isn't within range yet (Thursday evening)..

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/index_loop.php


----------



## bbqwillie (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like you're gonna get a H1/2 in your area. Better than a H4 but still pretty serious. 70-100 MPH winds are nothing to sneeze about. Hope everything goes well. Hunker down. Best of Luck. You're in our prayers.

Do us a favor and check in as soon as you can, we're all gonna be on pins and needles until we hear back from you.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 8, 2017)

Not looking good for us here in Brandon .. we are just an extension of Tampa.. right now, the track goes over us ... took the generator to work today, dropped fuel bowl, cleaned needle and seat, fresh gas, started 3rd pull .. haven't ran it it 10 years ... Coleman is a good one .. used it when hurricane charlie came threw .. we lost power for like 2 days .. hope it doesn't rip up our bbq area ... we just got a new roof year and a half ago..This storm sorta shifted toward us right now ..It's supposed to be a 2 or a 1 by the time it gets to Brandon .. we lost trees ib the yard last time when charlie came through ... hope everyone in Miami area is ok ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Not looking good for us here in Brandon .. we are just an extension of Tampa.. right now, the track goes over us ... took the generator to work today, dropped fuel bowl, cleaned needle and seat, fresh gas, started 3rd pull .. haven't ran it it 10 years ... Coleman is a good one .. used it when hurricane charlie came threw .. we lost power for like 2 days .. hope it doesn't rip up our bbq area ... we just got a new roof year and a half ago..This storm sorta shifted toward us right now ..It's supposed to be a 2 or a 1 by the time it gets to Brandon .. we lost trees ib the yard last time when charlie came through ... hope everyone in Miami area is ok ...


LOL---Started mine up the other day just to check it---Started hard.

Never started hard before (Honda EU3000i).

Once I got it started I couldn't pull the choke all the way out or push it all the way in, without it conking out. Had to keep it about 1 1/4" out.

Then all of a sudden a mouse ran out of it. Then I could push the choke in all the way. Mouse was blocking something (intake or exhaust) !!!

Ran smooth without the mouse!!

You guys all keep your heads down---Don't take chances!!

Bear


----------



## sundown farms (Sep 8, 2017)

Feel and know your pain and stress. We had no damage at our home from Harvey in Houston last week and expected to be at our hopefully-soon retirement home 14 miles from the coast in Mobile AL. But here comes Irma and too much to do here in Houston to leave. Sounds like you dealt with hurricanes before and know all too well it never is easy. For what it is worth I like looking at all the model tracks at https://www.cyclocane.com/spaghetti-models/  Sometimes, there is comfort in knowing the variance between them but in this case there seems to be a lot of agreement on the track. But, I like them better than all the weather pundits that about drove us crazy during Harvey.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks sundown farms ..we been here in bay area for about 35 years ,, have a rock solid concrete block home .. and have seen some different storms ... if it was coming from gulf of Mexico, straight at Tampa, we would be up at hunt camp in Georgia with our 3 parrots laughing with the fireman ...lol most people I work with, are going to ride it out... Actually, if it is going to be a direct hit, right on line with our home, I have a cousin in cocoa beach, that welcomes us, like w welcome him ...


----------



## griz400 (Sep 8, 2017)

here is what we are listening to right now ......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 8, 2017)

ok...  just checking in from about 30 miles south of Tampa...  Palmetto to be exact just a few miles from the mouth into Tampa Bay .. ... started boarding up this afternoon ..  gonna try and ride it out if it comes in down in south fl.... They predict it will be downgraded (hopefully) if that happens ...  If it swings around land and then predicted to come into the Tampa Bay area like Charlie did in 04...  I'm thinking about hauling ass towards Al's neck of the wood's ... I wish it would make a complete U-turn and head back out to sea... but we all know that's not gonna happen ...  Don't know how to say it but I hope it keeps going west .... DAMN IT why do we have to have such natural disasters ...  

Party Irma I guess ... 

Al, Judy ... good luck y'all

To all Floridians ... best of luck to y'all as well ...


----------



## adam15 (Sep 8, 2017)

Best of luck Al.  Stay safe!  Luckily it isn't going to hit us in Wilmington NC as hard but prayers for everyone it will hit harder than us!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 8, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok... just checking in from about 30 miles south of Tampa... Palmetto to be exact just a few miles from the mouth into Tampa Bay .. ... started boarding up this afternoon .. gonna try and ride it out if it comes in down in south fl.... They predict it will be downgraded (hopefully) if that happens ... If it swings around land and then predicted to come into the Tampa Bay area like Charlie did in 04... I'm thinking about hauling ass towards Al's neck of the wood's ... I wish it would make a complete U-turn and head back out to sea... but we all know that's not gonna happen ... Don't know how to say it but I hope it keeps going west .... DAMN IT why do we have to have such natural disasters ...
> 
> Party Irma I guess ...
> 
> ...


Be safe Keith.  Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2017)

Best of luck to you, Judy and all the folks in the path...JJ


----------



## griz400 (Sep 9, 2017)

Just back from walmart supercenter ... here is the soup isle ,,, the rest of the store is pretty much the same ...













IMG_0587.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 9, 2017






here is current track http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/weather/tropical.map.html/TropicalTrack1.html


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow.  Been listening to the Weather Channel in the background on my computer all morning.  Bringing back a lot of memories.  Be safe Griz.  Keeping you, JD07,Al, Judy, and all your families in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok... just checking in from about 30 miles south of Tampa... Palmetto to be exact just a few miles from the mouth into Tampa Bay .. ... started boarding up this afternoon .. gonna try and ride it out if it comes in down in south fl.... They predict it will be downgraded (hopefully) if that happens ... If it swings around land and then predicted to come into the Tampa Bay area like Charlie did in 04... I'm thinking about hauling ass towards Al's neck of the wood's ... I wish it would make a complete U-turn and head back out to sea... but we all know that's not gonna happen ... Don't know how to say it but I hope it keeps going west .... DAMN IT why do we have to have such natural disasters ...
> 
> Party Irma I guess ...
> 
> ...


Hey Keith,

It looks like you guys are gonna get a direct hit.

Over here in Sebring, I think we will just see 70-80 MPH  winds.

I don't have a spare bedroom, but & have a large queen sized pull out couch & you & your wife are more than welcome to stay with us.

I only have a couple of cases of beer, so bring some beer & your Jack, & we can figure out the food thing as we go.

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 9, 2017)

Sure thinkin of you all down there.  Thoughts & prayers to you all from SE Idaho.


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 9, 2017)

All of us here in Houston are thinking of y'all. We'll hold your beer for you. Hunker down and stay safe.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2017)

Looking at historical date...   Irma should not hit Florida...   Miss & Ala maybe...    The current path or Irma, and historical hurricane paths, tend to say it's heading east of LA..

 













Hurricanes in the gulf.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 9, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2017)

https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks Al...  got all my windows boarded up today... Gen set is ready to go... have 30 gals. of gas for it ... If house takes a hit I'm hoping my camper doesn't so we can stay in it ... like I said..  I hope it keeps going west... everything's good so far... getting pretty breezy here... 

"Party Irma" ....


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 9, 2017)

NOAA Key West radar image 23:40 Saturday













irma_09_09.png



__ bluewhisper
__ Sep 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2017)

Were starting to get hit with the outer rain bands now, the wind has steadily been getting stronger.

But the worst of it is still a long way away. It looks like late tonight into Monday AM is going to be the worst of it for us. 

I don't know when we will loose power, but I'm sure I won't have any tomorrow.

Good luck to all you guys in Irma's path!

Stay safe!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Sep 10, 2017)

pretty calm here right now .. we are about 55 miles from st Pete beach where it supposed to brush off of it ... it keeps moving north west .. we will probably get the same as you AL, it;s supposed to be a cat 3 at st Pete, when it parallels you,it will still be a cat 4 .. but Sebring is farther inland ....we was here at this home when charlie came through ,,

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2004/Major-Hurricane-Charley


----------



## fliptetlow (Sep 10, 2017)

Have everything prepped as normal, expect power to go down as we are the only one on this transformer and the line runs though the woods. But have the Gen's all prepped and ready to go.

Stripped out the smokehouse / Bar of everything loose and will see how well it built. :) It is what it is, you can only watch.


----------



## tropics (Sep 10, 2017)

Been watching the news all morning,be careful stay safe All of you

Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 10, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok...  just checking in from about 30 miles south of Tampa...  Palmetto to be exact just a few miles from the mouth into Tampa Bay .. ... started boarding up this afternoon ..  gonna try and ride it out if it comes in down in south fl.... They predict it will be downgraded (hopefully) if that happens ...  If it swings around land and then predicted to come into the Tampa Bay area like Charlie did in 04...  I'm thinking about hauling ass towards Al's neck of the wood's ... I wish it would make a complete U-turn and head back out to sea... but we all know that's not gonna happen ...  Don't know how to say it but I hope it keeps going west .... DAMN IT why do we have to have such natural disasters ...
> 
> Party Irma I guess ...
> 
> ...



Man.. today they say Tampa is going to get hammered full force and storm surge 10 feet of water..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2017)

winds getting stronger and stronger as day goes on  ... gonna be one hell of a night...  sucks it's gonna hit in the middle of the night ... as was said above.. all's you can do is watch at this point ... 

listen while you look at pics .. 



The two windows without boards are tempered glass... probably should have boarded them up....  but wanted to see out and let some light in... 
Future outdoor deck/entertainment/kitchen area












Hurricane Irma 2017 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Sep 10, 2017






will put the top half on at the final hour... as above.. wanted to see out... 













Hurricane Irma 2017 006.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Sep 10, 2017



















Hurricane Irma 2017 008.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Sep 10, 2017







PARTY IRMA...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 10, 2017)

I've read a couple of articles that recommend putting you valuables in the dishwasher since it's water tight. Also to vacuum seal all important documents and pictures. Stay safe folks couldn't even imagine what your going through. 

Chris


----------



## dls1 (Sep 10, 2017)

We've (sort of) lived in Sarasota for around 22 years. Five years were in a condo on the beach on Siesta Key, and the remainder have been in a single family home about 1 mile inland from the Key. Yesterday morning, Sat., around 4:00 AM my cell phone started making a shrill beeping noise, and when I checked it, I had a text message declaring a mandatory evacuation order for Evacuation Zone A. Zone A covers Siesta Key as well as other nearby barrier islands and goes about 1/4 mile inland, and the alert was primarily related to storm surge. Since our house is in Zone B I wasn't concerned. I also wasn't concerned since when I received the message I was about 1,200 miles away at our primary residence in Chicago.

This past Thursday, I went online and checked, lowered, and locked, all of the hurricane shutters which are wind rated at 225 mph. I also checked and tested the standby generator which was fine, though I was surprised to find the 100 gallon LP tank full. I later found out that the LP fuel supplier had topped off the tanks of all of his customers who, like me, aren't permanent residents. Pretty nice gesture.

Throughout my life, I've experienced a good number of hurricanes, cyclones, and typhoons on land, sea, and in the air. From all I've seen so far, Irma appears to be one of the worst. One thing I'm reminded of was in 2004 when hurricane Charley was on a similar path as Irma moving directly North and scheduled to hit Naples, Fort Meyers, Venice, Sarasota, Bradenton, St. Pete, and Tampa. Once past Naples and Fort Meyers, Charley sensed the warmer waters of Charlotte Harbor, which hurricanes thrive on, and did a 30° turn to the right. It sparred those cities to the North, and continued on a Northeast tack past Sebring (where Al is) and on to Orlando then Daytona where it then moved out to the Atlantic Ocean. When I checked earlier today, the water temperature off Naples was 79°, and in Charlotte Harbor, it was 87°. Not a good sign.

So, unlike millions of others, at this point I'm pretty comfortable and about all I can do is remotely monitor a matrix of internal and external cameras and watch CNN. For those of you in the midst of it, hunker down, be smart, stay safe, and be well. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 10, 2017)

Wish you and everyone there in Florida all the best.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> I've read a couple of articles that recommend putting you valuables in the dishwasher since it's water tight. Also to vacuum seal all important documents and pictures. Stay safe folks couldn't even imagine what your going through.
> 
> Chris


That foodsaver comes in handy.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 10, 2017)

Landfall near marco island --winds are down to 115 mph,when they go down to 110, will be  a cat 2..

http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/weather/tropical.html

Look at these bad boys for dinner tonight ... excuse me for cooking on gas 













IMG_0603.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 10, 2017


















IMG_0604.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 10, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Sep 10, 2017)

Now is a cat 2 ... and steaks are done ... 













IMG_0606.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 10, 2017






They are saying when it reaches us at 2 am. will be a cat 1, only about 85 mph ...


----------



## griz400 (Sep 10, 2017)

now has got faster moving and say will reach us by midnight or so .. will all be over with by daylight tomorrow .. not worried as much now, long as we don't get a tornado in the area like we did when charlie came through .. ripped up trees in the yard ... I am sure we lose power .. probably Al already has .. let us pray for Al as we speak .. when I looked, Sebring was getting winds over 110 (gusts) ..


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey Jck, for boarding up the house, do you keep a kit of the boards you need each time or do you buy and install new each time?

Here in central Ohio the last big decaying hurricane was Ike.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_Hurricane_Ike_in_inland_North_America

We had 70+ winds which caused a lot of unusual damage and knocked out power for a while.













kennysign.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Sep 10, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2017)

yes.. I store the plywood and reuse it... hence the ones that say "Charlie 04"

 wind is getting pretty stout now 50+ mph gusts...  still have power ...


----------



## dls1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Saw that Naples just got about 7 feet of water with more to come. Also, 2.3 million "Customers" are now without power. Customers means accounts so that could easily be 5+ million people without power.

This baby has a long way to go.


----------



## remsr (Sep 10, 2017)

Prayers coming your way. I have a  nephew and his son living in Florida on the east side. 

Randy,


----------



## griz400 (Sep 10, 2017)

Starting to get a little nasty here.. will touch base with you all in the morning ... have not lost powr yet, but,we will .. see you alli the am


----------



## fliptetlow (Sep 10, 2017)

really starting to blow in west Orlando, still have power :O


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2017)

Everyone be safe down there.  

We dont get nothing like this up here.  Just a snow storm or two.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Just saw that FPL (Florida Power & Light) said that 3+ million customers (accounts) have no power. Since FPL has about 4.8 million accounts they're basically saying that about 65% of the Stae has no electricity. Obviously, there's more to come.

Also saw that the city of Venice shut off all water after a major water main break. For drinking and cooking they're advising to boil water for 48 hours. Kind of hard to do that if no water is available in the first place, and if it was, no power is available to do so.

Th perfect storm is far from over.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2017)

Al...  hang on brother....coming your way...  luckily it's going inland and putting us on the west side (weakest) ... was just outside walking around in it... blowing HARD ... still have power (FPL) believe it or not ...


----------



## griz400 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, we are good here, no damage at all,,, hope everyone can say the same .... still have winds here this am at 7 oclock , came between us here in Brandon and Lakeland


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2017)

We're all good here ... lost some shingles is about all ...  hope Al and others are safe ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2017)

Sounds Good so far---Hoping the rest of you make out as good!!!

I find it amazing that anyone down there still has electric.

Here at the Bear Den, if somebody walks down the road & sneezes, our power will go down!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry for being late on reply on this I did contact some of you by PM before storm hit. Hoping this finds all safe.

Warren


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2017)

I watch the news with concern. Please take care of yourselves.

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2017)

So far everyone but Al has checked in safe?
Here's one more hoping he and his family are safe.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes, hope Al and family is ok,,, probably no power, last hurricane in 04 we lost power for a couple days ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2017)

hearing Sebring got hit pretty hard... hope he's ok..


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah.  About all we can do is pray.

Gary


----------



## fliptetlow (Sep 11, 2017)

Made it though with minimal damage, few trees down and power out with lines down on the ground Gen power for days coming up I'm sure.

The smoke house / bar stayed strong even with trees going down around it.  Hurricane tested, ended up coming right over us instead of  way to the west.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2017)

fliptetlow said:


> Made it though with minimal damage, few trees down and power out with lines down on the ground Gen power for days coming up I'm sure.
> The smoke house / bar stayed strong even with trees going down around it.  Hurricane tested, ended up coming right over us instead of  way to the west.



Glad to hear everything's well...   It was a rough ride


----------



## troutman (Sep 12, 2017)

Sounds like the Keys got the worst of it but I'm sure everyone felt it.  Have a few friends that had minimal damage so happy for that. Just went through Harvey here in Houston and I'm still not quite over it.  Been through 4 hurricanes and 2 bad tropical storms and none of them were any fun.  Good news is that with perseverance and prayers you will get through it no matter what.

One story I do have for SmokinAl (who I hope is alright) was brought to mind about your big smoker being left in place.  During hurricane Ike my neighbor had a 500# Lyfe Tyme offset smoker he just left in his yard across the street.  The storm surge picked the thing up, floated it across the street to my front yard and lodged it into one of my trees!  Shows you the power of one of those storms, it seems nothing man made can last long against Mother Nature's fury.

Be safe, good luck in recovery and hope to hear from you soon brother!!!


----------



## griz400 (Sep 12, 2017)

This is now bugging the crap out me ... Someone here I am sure has Al's number and if they have contacted him... just post up he and wife is ok ... seems different around here without him posting up through the day ... we all know how bad this storm was ,, even around us when you cant even find a Waffle House open .. That;s bad ...I looked on forum, off and on all day at work .. and never seen him log on ..


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 12, 2017)

Here here.  I agree griz.  Anyone that has news on All, let us know.
On a other note I glad to hear everyone else survived.
Prayers answered.

Walt.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 12, 2017)

Apparently, as of 9/12/17, 98% of the Sebring, FL area is still without power, but there are videos posted on YouTube showing how the area looks as of 9/12.  Mobile homes and manufactured homes took a big hit.  Foundation structured homes and businesses appear fine in the videos.  Al probably doesn't have power yet.  Wishing him and Judy the best.  Hope to see him on here soon.

Ray


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Apparently, as of 9/12/17, 98% of the Sebring, FL area is still without power, but there are videos posted on YouTube showing how the area looks as of 9/12.  Mobile homes and manufactured homes took a big hit.  Foundation structured homes and businesses appear fine in the videos.  Al probably doesn't have power yet.  Wishing him and Judy the best.  Hope to see him on here soon.
> 
> Ray


What I was thinkng.  No power.   

Praying thats all it is.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Noboundaries said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, as of 9/12/17, 98% of the Sebring, FL area is still without power, but there are videos posted on YouTube showing how the area looks as of 9/12.  Mobile homes and manufactured homes took a big hit.  Foundation structured homes and businesses appear fine in the videos.  Al probably doesn't have power yet.  Wishing him and Judy the best.  Hope to see him on here soon.
> ...



I pm'ed Al Sat afternoon, he said they were as prepared as they could be.  Not sure how strong of winds or how much rain they got, but he did mention his house was supposed to withstand up to 135 mph winds.  Sure praying & hoping he & Judy are okay.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm not sure about Sebring, but my mother-in-law is reporting no power, groceries, gas etc. in Naples.. Hopefully he's outside smoking up all his reefer meat for the neighbors. I can't imagine what that place looks and smells like right now. Hope all is well for for them..


----------



## birdman080 (Sep 13, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I'm not sure about Sebring, but my mother-in-law is reporting no power, groceries, gas etc. in Naples.. *Hopefully he's outside smoking up all his reefer *meat for the neighbors. I can't imagine what that place looks and smells like right now. Hope all is well for for them..


I "zeroed in" on that and it just cracked me up.  Seriously though, I hope he and his wife are okay.


----------



## garyw121 (Sep 13, 2017)

Irma can suck it lol. We just got power back. not much damage to me, but loss of power. now that its back time to plug the smoker in and get back to it!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 13, 2017)

Hope You are all well down there,,, God bless


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I haven't been on the forum much the last couple of days, cause as most of you know this hurricane is bearing down on us here in Florida.
> 
> I've been thru a bunch of hurricanes since moving to FL in 1970, but never had one this strong before.
> 
> ...


Al

Hope you and Judy made it ok.

We left the 5th wheel in the park and split out to N, GA to our daughters on the 5th. Normally a 7 hr drive took us almost 18. Gas was avail going out of state but rare coming back. Yes the stores have no water, ice and out of many many groceries.

We had no damage to the 5th wheel and none to the others who left them. The resort had to evac by the 6th. Small trees and branches down. My smoker and stuffers made it...YAY

Hope everyone in the path made it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2017)

glad to hear Rick...  we've not heard from Al yet...  I'm good.. lost some shingles... put a claim in already...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 14, 2017)

Glad to hear you are OK Nepas and trailer is fine.

Here's one for you I hope Al and wife are fine but have any of you ever been through a with draw of any kind I mean can you imagine what Al's going through not being on the SMF for over a week.

But again hope they are fine.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I may not be on for a while after it hits, cause I'm sure we won't have electricity for several days or even weeks.
> 
> Wish Judy & I good luck guys & I hope all of us SMF'ers in FL come out of this OK.
> 
> Al


I'm sure Al & Judy are fine, and the thing he's worried about most is that we are all worried about them.

I remember when we lost Electric for 6 days due to that freak October snow storm a few years ago, and I had no way of getting on the forum to let everybody know we were fine & heating things up on the top of our Woodstove!!

Still praying for you & Judy anyway, Al !!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> glad to hear Rick... we've not heard from Al yet... I'm good.. lost some shingles... put a claim in already...


Shingles replaced, You and wife not. GREAT to hear y'all are ok. I will be at gathering in Nov.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2017)

I've been looking daily for news stories on restoring power in the aftermath of Irma.  Evidently most of the power restoration is taking place in the larger population centers.  Outlying areas, including county communities outside major population centers, could be without power for weeks according to various power company sources.  Sebring, FL fits that lower population profile; middle of the state and a population just over 10k.  Lets hope and pray they get power sooner.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2017)

Well I just got electricity & internet back.

Our house didn't get any damage, but all the trees around it did & I have been cleaning  up the mess for 3 days. We had no elec, gas, food,or water. But Luckily I had a stash & just about the time my generator was going to run out of gas a friend of mine over on the West coast showed up with 20 gallons of fuel. When that ran out we went up to Winter haven, about 45 miles, because we heard they had fuel. I had enough to get there but not to get back if we didn't get any. We passed a bunch of gas stations that were closed, & finally found one with fuel. So I filled up the car & gas cans & we were set for a couple of more days. So it's all good now. 

Thanks to all you guys who were thinking of me & all my Florida brothers!

Al


----------



## tropics (Sep 15, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I just got electricity & internet back.
> 
> Our house didn't get any damage, but all the trees around it did & I have been cleaning  up the mess for 3 days. We had no elec, gas, food,or water. But Luckily I had a stash & just about the time my generator was going to run out of gas a friend of mine over on the West coast showed up with 20 gallons of fuel. When that ran out we went up to Winter haven, about 45 miles, because we heard they had fuel. I had enough to get there but not to get back if we didn't get any. We passed a bunch of gas stations that were closed, & finally found one with fuel. So I filled up the car & gas cans & we were set for a couple of more days. So it's all good now.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you and Judy are okay and minimal damage

Richie


----------



## fliptetlow (Sep 15, 2017)

I feel you about the cleanup work, we have about 30 - 4' x 4' 4' piles stacked up and 2 large oaks to still deal with. Rocking on a generator 24 hrs a day is work on it's self. But have the well pump up and running, router for the net, DTV, 2 refrigerators and some fans. Crazy hot so the outdoor shower we have id fine without the hot water hooked up. Looks like we are still a few days out but our other house on the corner of our property which we have been remodeling came back on line yesterday, brand new A/C on both floors so we have nighttime sleeping anyway. Gas has been OK for the most part be we started out with 40 gal and by the time that was running out more was flowing in. Using about 10 gal every 24 hrs on a 6500 gen.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2017)

Glad to hear all is ok.

Glad to have you back.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2017)

He lives! Welcome back Al.
Good to hear it's just annoyances and inconveniences.


----------



## troutman (Sep 15, 2017)

Remember, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.  Been through too many storms but after a while you forget and move on.  The important thing is your safe, your house is in tact and now you can look forward to a long, slow smoke.  Glad to hear you came through alright.


----------



## tropics (Sep 15, 2017)

We don't get mush from a hurricane here,other then Sandy took out power for a few days by me.The Jersey shore got pounded I have a generator that has not seen a drop of gas in it.Waiting for things to get back to a little norm. then going to Ga.& Fla

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 15, 2017)

SA, Glad to hear you are safe ,patience will be needed to get life back to normal !


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2017)

That's Great, Al !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We were hoping it was only your electric that kept you from logging on!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hang in there Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2017)

Yeah!  Great news Al.  Hope you and Judy can feel the love.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2017)

Glad you and the misses are ok. Cleanup must be a blessing considering the alternative. 

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2017)

Al, I knew you and Judy were survivors...   Happy to hear from you...


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 15, 2017)

Al, welcome back to some semblance of civilization.

I have a word to pass along to everyone about generators. After our big earthquake in 1989 (the "World Series" quake), we lost electricity for a few days, followed by a longer outage after a 70+ mph storm a few months later (that giggling you hear are all the FL people reading that last line).

So I got a small generator which has been wonderful in the various 1-3 day outages we've had since.

However ...

In the time since I got that in 1991, there are now much better options. For people like those in Florida, the cat's meow would be a gen that works off not only gasoline, but also some form of gas, either propane or natural. These multi-fuel generators didn't exist back then. Not only does this give you another choice for fuel but, as you all know, gasoline cannot be stored indefinitely. Even is you add Stabil, you have to remember to use up the gasoline every few years and get some fresh stuff. By contrast, the gas in propane tanks is good indefinitely so, unless the valve corrodes or leaks, you can use stuff that's been sitting around for decades.

But here's what I'd really recommend: _get a generator that will work off natural gas_. I have not heard whether any Floridian lost natural gas service, but I'll bet no one did. With a natural gas generator, as long as you have gas, you have electricity. Ideally you'd want one that could be stored indoors, away from the elements, to make sure it survives "the event."

The other option, of course, is solar. I haven't seen any articles yet on how many solar installations got ripped apart by the winds, so I don't know if they can be relied on for hurricane aftermath. However, if they survive, they can make you quite independent.

Unfortunately, they still cost a fortune to buy and install, and they are not maintenance free (although neither is a generator).

Just a few ideas. I'm sure the survivalists among this crowd may have a few other suggestions.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes, been waiting to hear from you Al, great to hear all is well ... did it move the lang???


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2017)

Glad to hear you made it through!


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 15, 2017)

Great to hear Al. Glad you and Judy escaped with no heavy losses.  We've been praying for y'all.

Walt.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 15, 2017)

Good to have you and Miss Judy back safe and sound.  With your house in great shape a few trees is nothing--probably not much that you can use in the Lang though.

A few days without power and fuel is a good trade-off for coming out alive and healthy.  Ha, lots of oeoole pay good money to live like that--they call it camping.  LOL

Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Glad to hear you and Judy are okay and minimal damage
> 
> Richie





SmokinAl said:


> Well I just got electricity & internet back.
> 
> Our house didn't get any damage, but all the trees around it did & I have been cleaning  up the mess for 3 days. We had no elec, gas, food,or water. But Luckily I had a stash & just about the time my generator was going to run out of gas a friend of mine over on the West coast showed up with 20 gallons of fuel. When that ran out we went up to Winter haven, about 45 miles, because we heard they had fuel. I had enough to get there but not to get back if we didn't get any. We passed a bunch of gas stations that were closed, & finally found one with fuel. So I filled up the car & gas cans & we were set for a couple of more days. So it's all good now.
> 
> ...


Good to hear Al.

Lots of power still out down south further, cell is spotty. Fuel is avail.

Good to hear y'all are ok.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 16, 2017)

Al
Thanks for updating us.
At least you have power back up again.
You should also be able to find a lot of smoking wood now.
You and Judy take care and don't over do it.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 16, 2017)

Glad to see you survived "The Nuclear Hurricane" as one of the mayor's called it. Sounds like you came out generally unscathed and you still have each other. Luckily my buddy on Big Pine Key got out days before mass evacuation from the keys started,from limited info, has nothing but an empty lot now and no idea when he's going back. Friends in Orlando area never lost power. Strange storm.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2017)

Glad to hear you both are OK now stack up that wood for that smoker.

Man I thought my computer was broken when I turned it on and there was no Al.

Glad your safe

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> Glad to see you survived "The Nuclear Hurricane" as one of the mayor's called it. Sounds like you came out generally unscathed and you still have each other. Luckily my buddy on Big Pine Key got out days before mass evacuation from the keys started,from limited info, has nothing but an empty lot now and no idea when he's going back. Friends in Orlando area never lost power. Strange storm.


Wimpy, Sorry about your friend on the Keys. It would probably be expensive, but do they even sell Hurricane insurance? Looks like Jose is ramping up for east coast Be careful.

Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks, after Irene and Sandy, Jose got nothin on those two girls. Another snotty noreaster. Hopefully it'll kick up some fishing after he blows northeast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2017)

Still cleaning up down here. Gas & water are easier to get, but not much food in the grocery stores.

NO dairy or frozen food at all at Walmart.

Gonna give Publix a try early tomorrow morning.

Was gonna stop there today, but there wasn't any available parking spots, so I think they must have dairy & frozen foods.

Looks like there are a couple of more storms coming off the African coast heading toward us too!

I lived in Ft. Lauderdale for 35 years before moving inland, thinking I wouldn't have to worry about hurricanes anymore.

100% of Highlands County residents lost power, and I'm one of the few to have it back. Thank you Lord!!!

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 16, 2017)

Al..  glad to see/hear you made it through safely...  lucky for us we never lost power...  only damage is some shingles blowed off (needed new roof anyways) ...  wish I knew you needed gas...  I still have 25 gallons (for gen set) ... anywho...   glad you guys are ok...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 16, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Still cleaning up down here. Gas & water are easier to get, but not much food in the grocery stores.
> 
> NO dairy or frozen food at all at Walmart.
> 
> ...


Glad you guys are well, Al. My mom in-law in Naples still has no power as of today.

T.S. Maria has "rain bands in all four quadrants" according to the NHC. It will be traveling under a mid level ridge over "favorable" conditions for strengthening. I would keep my on this as it could be a repeat of Irma's performance if conditions don't change.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 16, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I just got electricity & internet back.
> Our house didn't get any damage, but all the trees around it did & I have been cleaning  up the mess for 3 days. We had no elec, gas, food,or water. But Luckily I had a stash & just about the time my generator was going to run out of gas a friend of mine over on the West coast showed up with 20 gallons of fuel. When that ran out we went up to Winter haven, about 45 miles, because we heard they had fuel. I had enough to get there but not to get back if we didn't get any. We passed a bunch of gas stations that were closed, & finally found one with fuel. So I filled up the car & gas cans & we were set for a couple of more days. So it's all good now.
> Thanks to all you guys who were thinking of me & all my Florida brothers!
> 
> Al



Great to hear Judy & yourself are okay Al!  You've sure been in our prayers!


----------



## nimrod (Sep 17, 2017)

I missed this conversation; Glad to hear everyone faired well. We had about the same hear, lost power for 3 days and a major landscape clean-up. Not everyone in Fla was so lucky.

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words, prayers, & support.

I can only hope that everyone affected by this storm came out OK.

I can't believe I'm still cleaning up this mess, but I'm an old fart & I need to take a few beer breaks while I clean up!!

I think I will be done by tomorrow & hopefully life will be back to normal soon.

Thank God I had a generator & 2 fridges & freezers full of smoked goodies, & some frozen meat just begging to be smoked or grilled.

It looks like there are a couple more storms coming on the same path so I may be repeating this again in a week or so.

The only good thing is everything that could be blown down is already down, so there won't be as much cleanup!

Al


----------



## troutman (Sep 18, 2017)

Glad you and yours are doing better down there Al.  Here in Houston the flood folks are still having to deal with destroyed homes and cars.  There were something like 800,000 vehicles ruined in the Harvey event and only about 3-400,000 available for purchase in the vicinity.  One of my car sales buddies is working 10-12 hour days and sells more than he has.  Guess there's a silver lining in every dark cloud.

Know what you mean about the grocery situation.  We had to wait in line 45 minutes just to GET IN the store, then had slim pickings once in there.  It's amazing how much we take for granted in our modern world until we have to go without.  Almost makes you want to join a survivor group, lol.  

Anyway glad your back, healthy and working toward a degree of normalcy.  Peace brother !!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Sep 18, 2017)

Glad y'all are OK!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2017)

I guess you're all cleaned up now, Al !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just glad you & Judy & the rest made it through that Beast !!

Now it's time to put some Great Smokes up for us to gaze at !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess you're all cleaned up now, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in a week or two after I figure out the new format.

I'm beat, and I just want to chill out with a beer or a glass of Scotch.

Our Grandson is here, so he's cooking for us tonight. Some kind of gourmet feast.

I finally finished the cleanup today, but the County still hasn't picked up any of the hurricane trash.

It's starting to rot & smell, not a good situation.

Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Al I heard you can buy a can of fresh air.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chris


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol...yup and it's only a "disgusting" 10 bucks or something like that.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Maybe in a week or two after I figure out the new format.
> 
> I'm beat, and I just want to chill out with a beer or a glass of Scotch.
> 
> ...


Take your time AL!  CHILL!  Things will get better, glad y'all are Okay.

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Maybe in a week or two after I figure out the new format.
> 
> I'm beat, and I just want to chill out with a beer or a glass of Scotch.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean to Rush you Al !!

Take your time Recouping & Re-Hydrating!!!

Just give me a Yell, so I don't miss it !!!

Bear


----------

